# is this possible?



## killerLS2goat (Feb 28, 2007)

i was jsut wondering if anyone has ever tried to make the back windows power windows that would go down. is it possible to have a custom job done to drop the back windows?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

4-runners do it.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

I've seen it done on older nissan hardbodies and toyota extended cabs.... You should check out any local custom/body shops to see if they would be willing to do it or if they have the skills of doing something like that.


----------

